
11 Search Trends That May Disrupt Google - terpua
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/11_search_trends.php
======
cousin_it
Unexpectedly, this trend article is actually intelligent. I love how it
dismisses natural language and image search right away. Search Monkey is an
interesting idea, but trivial for Google to clone. Faroo, even more
interesting, wonder what it'll take to fly. A quick search turned up two open
source distributed search engines: Grub <http://grub.org/> and YaCy
<http://yacy.net/> .

------
schtog
Hmm he disses video-search because it is expensive and that tagging is "just
good enough".

Here is a really coll video-search-company: <http://viewdle.com/>

I dont know about the revenue-possibilities and costs but if online-video
continues to grow more detailed queries than what tags allow must be desired
no?

------
ComputerGuru
I think the author is wrong to dismiss both image and video search as
complicated and expensive. All either of them needs is the right algorithm,
which can come as a "stroke of genius" and land someone a lot of cash, real
easy.

